# Delta 1st class



## w.bob (Aug 25, 2010)

My wife and I are flying to HNL next week and will be in 1st class for the first time with tickets I purchased using FF miles. We never had the opportunity to fly anything but coach and have no idea what to expect.

The main flight is from ATL and is about 9.5 hours. Since we never flew 1st class we do not know what to expect as far as service. I was looking at their website and it mentioned "Sky Priority" when checking in. Does this mean we would not have to wait in line at the airport check in counter? I assume there will be a separate line provided for us to check in. A few times in the past the lines were very long when arriving at the airport. 

We also have a question regarding the meals. They do not specify what is provided in 1st class for meals, only that there is a snack selection & you will also receive a complimentary meal with a choice of two entrees. We usually pick up an airport sandwich to have on the long flights but would it be needed or even considered tacky? If the meal is nothing special I would prefer to just bring my own sandwich since I am on the fussy side. We would just like to know what to expect so we can be prepared. Thanks


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 25, 2010)

Sky Priority means you can board at the Gate before the great unwashed. At the Ticket Counter, there are special lines for Sky Priority which may or may not be crowded. If you do not need to check bags, you can bypass the whole thing and go directly to the gate. At some airports there are special TSA lines for First Class.

As far as Meals and other on board features, check here https://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/inflight_services/first_class/index.jsp

I mostly fly First Class on the MD-80's and 737's Stateside and Business Class on TATL so I have no idea about 1st to HNL. The food has been good if nothing to make one go WOW. One of the real benefits on 1st is the room you have at your seat. Depending on the equipment, you may have a lie flat bed which makes for a nice place for a nap.

You can also check www.seatguru.com for specifics on the seating arrangements.

Cheers


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2010)

I've flown first class on Delta to Hawaii and the only benefit I thought was worth the extra points was  the recline/leg rest/extra room of the seat on that redeye home.   It's the difference between feeling crappy and feeling like you've been hit with a 30-pound carp come Monday morning. 

Aside from those delicious Biscoff cookies, I think Delta food is merely passable and always opt to take my own on board.  Is it tacky?  Who really cares? Life's too short for slimy turkey sandwiches!


----------



## w.bob (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. We booked 1st class exclusively for the extra comfort hoping it would help during the long flight. The bodies aren't what they use to be so the recovery time is longer after the flight. We weren't sure of what to expect in the food department and wanted to be prepared. Thanks again


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 25, 2010)

Domestic first class isn't anything to get excited about, though I agree if I was traveling to Hawaii from the east coast I'd do my best to get a first seat just for the extra room. 

BTW, bring a sandwich.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 25, 2010)

w.bob said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. We booked 1st class exclusively for the extra comfort hoping it would help during the long flight.



Also note that Delta offers the option of flying coach one way and first class the other.  We've found that we don't need to fly first class on the way out when we're awake and moving with the sun. However, it's very nice for redeyes.  So now I try to book coach out, first class back in order to save those miles.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2010)

w.bob said:


> My wife and I are flying to HNL next week and will be in 1st class for the first time with tickets I purchased using FF miles. We never had the opportunity to fly anything but coach and have no idea what to expect.
> 
> The main flight is from ATL and is about 9.5 hours. Since we never flew 1st class we do not know what to expect as far as service. I was looking at their website and it mentioned "Sky Priority" when checking in. Does this mean we would not have to wait in line at the airport check in counter? I assume there will be a separate line provided for us to check in. A few times in the past the lines were very long when arriving at the airport.
> 
> We also have a question regarding the meals. They do not specify what is provided in 1st class for meals, only that there is a snack selection & you will also receive a complimentary meal with a choice of two entrees. We usually pick up an airport sandwich to have on the long flights but would it be needed or even considered tacky? If the meal is nothing special I would prefer to just bring my own sandwich since I am on the fussy side. We would just like to know what to expect so we can be prepared. Thanks



We flew Delta 1st class non-stop from Detroit-HNL in July.

Sky priority gives you special check in line, depending on the airport, you get a special line through security also. Also you can board first, before the hoards of toddlers(huge amount on the flight back in coach).

Westbound there was a choice of chicken or a pasta dish for lunch, then a snack of salad(not bad) or a sandwich before landing. Kids liked the ice cream for dessert. Came around with the cookie/candy basket a few times also.

I think it was the same choice on the way back for dinner. Breakfast-some sort of eggs(yuck) or cereal/yogurt for breakfast.

My 14/8 yr old kept their Delta amenity bags(actually a few people gave them theirs also) to give to their friends.  

Hey bringing a sandwich wouldn't be bad, the lady in front of us heading to DTW had enough cookies, doughnuts and sugery cereal to feed to her 7-9 yr old daughter, because the kid wouldn't eat the food. And yes she was bouncing all over the place.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 25, 2010)

Some of the differences when you're flying first class:

1) You'll be able to check in using the First Class line.
2) With most airlines, I'm pretty sure your checked bags are free.
3) At some airports, there is a separate security line.
4) At the gate, you get to board first.
5) On the plane, you'll get a seat that is wider and has more leg room.
6) On longer flights (anything over about 2 hours with most airlines), you'll get a meal.
7) Service is better, often with glassware, silverware, placemats, hot towels, warm nuts, dessert, etc. (all depending on the airline).
8) All beverages are free.
9) Headsets are free on most airlines and some planes have special personal video units.
10) Your checked bags will come out on the conveyer earlier (Priority Lugage), on some airlines.


----------



## tiel (Aug 25, 2010)

You got 1st class seats for the right reason...the extra space.  Everything else is just gravy.  The food won't be awful, so why not take advantage it?  Take a sandwich if you are _really_ fussy about what you eat, but otherwise save your money and avoid a little bit of hassle.  

We have flown 1st class a few times, but never on Delta.  In our limited experience, you usually get a drink as soon as you board, and some snacky thing shortly after you're airborne.  A meal with wine follows.  Sometime later there are more goodies.  Also, there is usually some priority given when checking in and boarding.

Anyway, enjoy the "luxury" of your flights, and have a great trip!


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 25, 2010)

We just flew first class on Delta to Salt Lake City from Boston, also using FF miles.  We checked in through the First Class Ticket Line.  We took the short security line, also because we were first class.  We could each check 3 bags for free.

The food was so-so.  On the way out we had a choice of omelet or cereal.  The omelet wasn't very good but the fruit and other extras were quite good.  The food on the return trip wasn't outstanding.

But hey, who's complaining?  We flew first class for about $10 each.    Funny thing was that coach would have cost me 50000 miles each and FC was 45000 miles so I decided that FC was the way to go.  Also, I didn't have enough miles for coach, but I did for FC.  Go figure.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't forget, you get to use their airport lounge while you wait to board.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 26, 2010)

regatta333 said:


> Don't forget, you get to use their airport lounge while you wait to board.



I know that is true on Intercontinental Flights but AFAIK it doesn't apply for "domestic" flights. I assume mainland to HI is considered Domestic but it would not hurt to ask. You could buy a day pass but I don't think it is worth the money.

Cheers


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 26, 2010)

You can use the lounge is you have a platinum AMEX.


----------



## BevL (Aug 26, 2010)

We have a "Platinum AMEX" from Costco but AFAIK, only certain "Platinum" AMEX cards work.  But I certainly stand to be corrected and would love to be wrong as we're flying Delta FC and would love free access to their lounge.

Edited to add:  BTW, I did actually buy two day passes to the Delta lounge - we have a reasonably long stop between flights and Greg will fare much better if he can at least relax in comfortable surroundings.  Got them on Ebay and paid basically half price for the "retail" price - just watch the expiration dates.


----------



## camachinist (Aug 26, 2010)

Lunch/Dinner-

February, May, August, and November

-Grilled chicken breast with marsala mushroom sauce, accompanied by gnocchi, green beans and carrots

-Linguine tossed with spinach in a light gorgonzola cheese sauce, topped with sun-dried tomatoes and walnuts

-Cold plate of roast beef and smoked salmon with deviled egg and grilled zucchini

Celebrity Chef Selection: Tender filet of beef and peppercorn sauce, served with sautéed spinach, macaroni and cheese.

March, June, September, and December

-Grilled chicken breast with pistachio cilantro pesto, served with an eggplant and tomato ragout and saffron rice

-Rigatoni in a pesto cheese sauce with radicchio, garnished with tomatoes and pine nuts

-Cold Plate of roast beef and grilled shrimp with a deviled eggs, grilled zucchini and peppers

Celebrity Chef Selection: NY strip steak crusted with blue cheese crust and port wine sauce served with roasted potatoes and asparagus.

-------------

Domestic breakfast generally is something including an egg omelet. UA usually has a fruit/cheese plate but DL might be different. Breakfast is where I appreciate the special meal, noted below, which often is an omelet, but not  a greasy one with cheese all over or in it. Vegetables, fruit and a whole wheat muffin or roll round it out.

There is also a selection of special meals you can order 12 hours or more prior to departure for domestic itineraries. On UA, I generally order the low-fat (LFML) selection. It has been the most consistently well-prepared and nutritious of the special meals I've tried. Also, in economy (internationally), it gets served before the carts come down the aisle with everyone elses food so I get to eat sooner. If they screw up and catering doesn't board it, I usually get 100-200.00 in compensation.

I don't fly DL in F so don't know the product well. I would assume it's similar to UA domestic F. More comfortable than coach, expedited baggage, ticketing and boarding and, overall, a more relaxed travel experience. In over 120 experiences (segments) in UA F and C, domestically and internationally, I've only had to say 'whoa!' to the food a couple of times. On UA, if the food is clearly bad, I just ask for something else (which they often have) or for a snack box from economy. Never a problem.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 26, 2010)

regatta333 said:


> Don't forget, you get to use their airport lounge while you wait to board.



They won't have that luxury.

A biggee will be 3 checked bags each


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 29, 2010)

*Take your own food*

My son in law is a pilot and always takes his own food even though he has access to whatever is available.I need much more room than my thin wife and often use FF miles to get business or first class and my wife gets a coach ticket. At the check in counter they upgrade her to first at no extra cost. The first time I did this was when there was only one seat in business and one seat in coach available but now it is my strategy for strtching our ff miles.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 29, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> My son in law is a pilot and always takes his own food even though he has access to whatever is available.I need much more room than my thin wife and often use FF miles to get business or first class and my wife gets a coach ticket. At the check in counter they upgrade her to first at no extra cost. The first time I did this was when there was only one seat in business and one seat in coach available but now it is my strategy for strtching our ff miles.



Never has happened to me. I usually let the Wife ride up front in my seat and I take her's in steerage. She usually manages to charm the FA into slipping me a couple of mini's of scotch to ease the agony. 

Cheers


----------



## camachinist (Aug 29, 2010)

The son in law pilot, if the family is flying the same airline, has flying privileges which can extend to family members and friends. There are a bunch of rules but it is an inexpensive way to fly. A common term used is 'buddy pass'. Also, 'NRSA' (non revenue, space available). I'm unfamiliar with Delta's employee guidelines in this area, but son in law will have all the info required. I don't think free upgrades on revenue tickets for family members is part of that, but happy to be wrong


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 29, 2010)

cgeidl said:


> My son in law is a pilot and always takes his own food even though he has access to whatever is available.I need much more room than my thin wife and often use FF miles to get business or first class and my wife gets a coach ticket. At the check in counter they upgrade her to first at no extra cost. The first time I did this was when there was only one seat in business and one seat in coach available but now it is my strategy for strtching our ff miles.


Two pieces of advice that probably aren't relevant for most people.

Pilots fly hundreds of flights a year, so the meals probably get pretty old to them. The meals are fine. Good even. No need to bring your own.

I don't know how your wife gets upgraded (is she an elite member who gets free upgrades? or is it a perk from the SIL?), but I wouldn't expect your strategy to work for most people.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 29, 2010)

*Delta*

I am curiouis how many sky pesos did they charge you to get first class?


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 29, 2010)

camachinist said:


> There are a bunch of rules but it is an inexpensive way to fly. A common term used is 'buddy pass'. Also, 'NRSA' (non revenue, space available).



A number of years ago, my brother, who worked for US Airways let us use some of his allotment of buddy passes.  They cost 10% of "list price" for the fare.  The list price, is of course, much higher than we'd normally spend.  Then we also found out that we're the last people to board the plane, "paying passengers" always took precedence.  Then they ran out of food on a cross country flight and guess who didn't get any food.  That was before 9/11 and there were many more seats available, but we decided it just wasn't worth the restrictions.  If we paid for our flights, we got our seats, our meals, and our FF miles.  

Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 29, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I am curiouis how many sky pesos did they charge you to get first class?



For me, 100K Pesos Business Class DAY to CDG (RT). Took some work but its worth it.

Cheers


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 30, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I am curiouis how many sky pesos did they charge you to get first class?


We flew to Hawaii for 105k SkyPesos each.  It was Low redemption one way and Medium the other.  I had been looking for Low availability both ways for four tickets to anywhere we would want to go (and we have tremendous flexibility on destination and dates), and it took about a year to find this one.  Glad to have my Skymiles account depleted.


----------



## w.bob (Aug 30, 2010)

Jimster said:


> I am curiouis how many sky pesos did they charge you to get first class?



For us round trip from Hartford, CT to Honolulu  was 75000 FF miles.


----------

